# joint epoxy



## ferleguidoor

In case the pour shall exceed 10 continuous days; a joint epoxy shall be used in the joint. 

I don't know hot to transalate this.

My try:

En caso el vaciado excediera 10 días continuos un epóxico  de juntura deberá ser usado en la unión.

Esta mal. Ayúdenme! por favor.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola.
¿A qué se refiere "pour"?. Creo que en principio se traduciría como vertido, pero ¿no se referirá a lluvia?.
Yo diría "en caso de que el vertido (o la lluvia, si es el caso) excediera de 10 días consecutivos, se deberá usar una epoxi para juntas en la junta".
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Ilialluna said:


> Hola.
> ¿A qué se refiere "pour"?. Creo que en principio se traduciría como vertido, pero ¿no se referirá a lluvia?.
> Yo diría "en caso de que el vertido (o la lluvia, si es el caso) excediera de 10 días consecutivos, se deberá usar una epoxi para juntas en la junta".
> Espero que te sirva.



Imagínate que vertido no aparece como sustantivo en el Diccionario de la RAE. De modo que uso vaciado (que sí aparece)

Mil gracias por tu aporte tan valioso e importante para mi traducción.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. En el DRAE hay muchos términos específicos que no aparecen, con lo cual no te puedes guiar muchas veces por él. Para mí "pour" es vertido o colada. Vaciado lo asocia con "cast". Supongo que depende de qué es lo que se vierte, o se vacía, o...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Diría: una _junta epóxica_.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Ilialluna said:


> Hola de nuevo. En el DRAE hay muchos términos específicos que no aparecen, con lo cual no te puedes guiar muchas veces por él. Para mí "pour" es vertido o colada. Vaciado lo asocia con "cast". Supongo que depende de qué es lo que se vierte, o se vacía, o...



En realidad tienes razón en cuanto a la ausencia de algunos términos válidos en el DRAE, sin embargo, no encuentro diferencia entre vaciado y vertido.

Vaciar, vertir. Pero si hubiera una gran diferencia en el contexto de ingenieria civil, a la hora de vaciar o vertir cemento, hacérmelo saber por favor.

Gracias


----------



## juanmamej

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Diría: una _junta epóxica_.


Me gusta ..._junta epóxica en la unión_

_So..._
In case the pour shall exceed 10 continuous days; a joint epoxy shall be used in the joint
En que que el vaciado deba durar más de 10 días continuos, se deberá utilizar una junta epóxica en la unión.

OJO !!! Al traducir la primera parte como estaba sugerido, se da a entender que el vaciado dura un tiempo con la posibilidad que pueda durar más de 10 días y lo que realmente quiere decir es que en el diseño, si el vaciado *debe/tiene* que durar màs de 10 dìas, hay que usar la unión epóxica.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

juanmamej said:


> Me gusta ..._junta epóxica en la unión_


 
Sí, gracias, es que estuve en ese negocio algunos años.
Las resinas epóxicas son excelentes en muchas aplicaciones.


----------



## ferleguidoor

juanmamej said:


> Me gusta ..._junta epóxica en la unión_
> 
> _So..._
> In case the pour shall exceed 10 continuous days; a joint epoxy shall be used in the joint
> En que que el vaciado deba durar más de 10 días continuos, se deberá utilizar una junta epóxica en la unión.
> 
> OJO !!! Al traducir la primera parte como estaba sugerido, se da a entender que el vaciado dura un tiempo con la posibilidad que pueda durar más de 10 días y lo que realmente quiere decir es que en el diseño, si el vaciado *debe/tiene* que durar màs de 10 dìas, hay que usar la unión epóxica.



Maeeee...stro!
MIl gracias!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Y yo nada?
OK, de nada... y eso que conozco tu ciudad... digo, estuve hace mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Y yo nada?
> OK, de nada... y eso que conozco tu ciudad... digo, estuve hace mucho.
> Saludos.



Gracias tambien a ti Amigo Juan Jacob, muy agradecido. Venta a Chiclayo, asi te presento un par de Chiclayanas.

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ferleguidoor said:


> Gracias tambien a ti Amigo Juan Jacob, muy agradecido. Venta a Chiclayo, asi te presento un par de Chiclayanas.
> 
> Gracias.


 
¿Cuándo, a qué hora?

Saludos.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Cuándo, a qué hora?
> 
> Saludos.



Un sábado al medio dia para el cebiche y para planear bien la salida.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ferleguidoor said:


> Un sábado al medio dia para el cebiche y para planear bien la salida.


 
¡Excelente! Espero, ansioso, el billete de avión México-Quito-México.
Saludos.


----------

